# Russia in the pursuit for the best skylines



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Have posted the shot in the main one, but it looks too small.. A bit larger version.

*Volgograd*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

4miGO!!! said:


> Nah, the most of the pics i post isnt made by me(((


But you need to do some crediting as to where the photos came from. Either what site you took them from, or what the photographer's name was. Please do so and then contact me. I will open the thread and move it to Cityscapes! 

ps. 
Ok, you have pm'd me that you will put in the vague information you have at the beginning of this thread, but any new photos you add must have better crediting. Thanks!


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

gorkill said:


>


...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think u should add some pics of historical skyline of Saint Petersburg



alekssa1 said:


> andrestrelnikov.livejournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice thread. Will be interesting to see the skylines of the largest Russian cities in 10 years!


----------



## nhoi (Nov 7, 2007)

TYUMEN




































































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993339


----------



## Красноярец (Mar 15, 2009)

Krasnoyarsk


Gre4ko said:


>


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

More Russian Skylines  


*Volgograd *


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


«Волжские паруса» на Яндекс.Фотках


Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках









[/QUOTE]

*Grozny*









*Yekaterinburg*


















Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

*more Yekaterinburg*


----------

